# How about a cookbook category?



## JamesS (Feb 12, 2010)

Have cookbooks become passe in this newfangled Internet connected world?  

It's kind of surprising that there's no topic for the discussion and review of them here.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 12, 2010)

They are listed in another section. " Cookware and Accessories."

Cookbooks, Software etc. - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

Munky.


----------



## JamesS (Feb 12, 2010)

I knew I must be missing it!  Thanks.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 12, 2010)

I've stopped collecting them, and I do use the internet for 99% of my recipe needs. So much faster, and I can get to them from home, work, or a friend's house. No more copying recipes, I just send a link!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont know why not many people post in this forum anymore. I've been seeing myself as the last one who posted in most of the threads!


----------



## JamesS (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's see if we can't stir things up a bit then.  I've got a few things to do this morning, but afterwords I'll pull a favorite book off of the shelf and start a discussion.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 26, 2010)

vagriller said:


> I've stopped collecting them, and I do use the internet for 99% of my recipe needs. So much faster, and I can get to them from home, work, or a friend's house. No more copying recipes, I just send a link!


Yeah your right vag , internet recipe is so easy to find out you can do it faster , you can less your effort finding recipe books in store .


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Yeah your right vag , internet recipe is so easy to find out you can do it faster , you can less your effort finding recipe books in store .



No question the internet is a great place to find and endless supply of recipes.  However, you can't get everything online.  If you are looking for a specific recipe from a specific chef/person, you could be out of luck.  For example, Mario Batali's Osso Buco recipe.  (I'm not actually looking for this), or Julia Child's Andalusian Chicken. (not looking for this one either).


----------



## vagriller (Feb 26, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Yeah your right vag , internet recipe is so easy to find out you can do it faster , you can less your effort finding recipe books in store .


 
Usually when I pick a username on a forum I put a little thought into what my shortened "nickname" would be. Guess I didn't think on this one enough! Not sure what vag means where you are, but in America it is a nickname for a female body part.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 26, 2010)

The Internet is a good source for recipes, but to me, it pales next to curling up with a good cookbook.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2010)

suzyQ3 said:


> The Internet is a good source for recipes, but to me, it pales next to curling up with a good cookbook.



I completely agree!!

And many times there is more to a cookbook than recipes. For example, I have a large hardbound Asian cookbook that is broken down by region, and the first 4 or 5 pages of each region is detailed cultural information I have never heard or seen anywhere else, and puts the food into perspective.

I enjoy rummaging through second hand stores and flea markets where an occasional specialty cookbook treasure can still be found.

And I don't have to worry about losing my "favorites", hard drive, computer or electricity. I even print off select online recipes and store them in a 3-ring binder.

And when the time comes for my mother to pass on, I'll inherit her card file of hand written recipes that link me to her, her mother, her mother's mother, and my past. No computer could ever do that!


----------



## vagriller (Feb 26, 2010)

Selkie said:


> And many times there is more to a cookbook than recipes.



True, I have a cheesecake cookbook that has pages of tips on ingredients and methods. And my Bittman cookbook can be read like a novel.


----------



## Max Sutton (Feb 27, 2010)

*Love cookbooks!*

I love cookbooks. I only have *60+ cookbooks* due to a lack of storage in my one-bedroom apartment.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 27, 2010)

suzyQ3 said:


> The Internet is a good source for recipes, but to me, it pales next to curling up with a good cookbook.


 
I agree!  I thought I was the only person who likes to read cook books.   It is so good to know others like to do that too.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 2, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Usually when I pick a username on a forum I put a little thought into what my shortened "nickname" would be. Guess I didn't think on this one enough! Not sure what vag means where you are, but in America it is a nickname for a female body part.


ohh . Sorry , I just feel free to call vag but not meant to have a meaning on it . Ok vagriller .


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 2, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I agree!  I thought I was the only person who likes to read cook books.   It is so good to know others like to do that too.


yeah , you even print and comply the recipe you want to have . just make a little bit of hardcopy for you guide or just save as softcopy as simple as that .


----------



## Cookbook Shop (Mar 2, 2010)

For me there is nothing like holding a cookbook in your hands. I love the look, feel and smell of them. I often take one to bed with me and "dream" about what recipe I'll try the next day or week ahead; or change the recipe to suit ingredients I have on hand. If it's an old cookbook, I wonder who held it before... and I love the notations made in vintage used books. I do print recipes from the Internet too and try them, but have better results from 'proven' cookbooks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I agree! I thought I was the only person who likes to read cook books.  It is so good to know others like to do that too.


 
Every cookbook I buy or get my hands on is read cover to cover, like a novel. Drives DH crazy, but he doesn't say anything. Now if it was a new teapot, he'd be pitching a fit...I must have over 150 of them.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Mar 2, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every cookbook I buy or get my hands on is read cover to cover, like a novel. Drives DH crazy, but he doesn't say anything. Now if it was a new teapot, he'd be pitching a fit...I must have over 150 of them.


Really ? wow many . it is nice to have a collection of cook book . Specially if you can apply it all . Its great


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Really ? wow many . it is nice to have a collection of cook book . Specially if you can apply it all . Its great


 
I only have about 40 cookbooks, I frequently weed them out (and buy more)...it's teapots that are scattered, boxed, stored all over the place.  Teapots are an obsession of mine since I was about 3 years old.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 2, 2010)

My DH built me a pantry unit as an extension of the kitchen into the dining room as I do not have enough space for all my flours and other specialized ingredients for baking and special diets.  It wasn't deep enough to make a full wall behind it so he backed it with a bookshelf for cookbooks and nicknacks.  Between my angel collection and my cookbook collection (nearing the 300 mark if it hasn't passed it with my last cookbook club delivery) the unit is bursting at the seams.  

He told me once it is full of one or the other I have to stop collecting both. I am trying to find hiding places for some of the rarely used books so I can keep going.  They are an invaluable resource for me.  And yes I do read them from cover to cover as well.  I also copy the most used ones into my computer program so that I don't wreck the pages and can scale the recipes easily.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 2, 2010)

LPB,  I'm right behind you with about 250.  And I'm totally our of space for them.  And there are always at least a couple of new ones on my night stand for bedtime reading.

Today I went to Mazarro's and got Lidia Bastianich to sign her new book, Lidia Cooks From the Heart of Italy.  The pics from Italy are gorgeous!  If I can figure out how to get the pics out of my cell phone, I'll post them.


----------

